# Spgversorgung für USB MPI Adapter von USB Schnittstelle



## godi (8 September 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen USB MPI Adapter (6ES7 - 972-0CB20-0XA0) der die Spannungsversorgung von der MPI/DP Schnittstelle benötigt. Leider befindet sich nicht auf jeder MPI/DP Schnittstelle die 5V Spannungsversorgung.

Deshalb meine Frage:
Ist es möglich die 5V von der USB Schnittstelle (PIN1 +5V, PIN4 GND) auf die andere Seite des Adapters auf den 9-Pol D-Sub Stecker (PIN6 +5V, PIN5 GND) zu legen?
Natürlich darf ich dann nur mehr zur Verbindung zwischen Baugruppe und Adapter ein Profibuskabel (2Pol) verwenden damit ich auf die Baugruppe keine Fremdspannung bekomme.

godi


----------



## Markus (8 September 2007)

nur zur info
der netlink usb von deltalogic kann das.

er hat eine eigne spannungsversorgung über usb und kann somit auch an panels betrieben werden.


----------



## thomass5 (8 September 2007)

kommen nicht 24V für die Spannungsversorgung? Die 5V dürfen eigendlich nicht belastet werden und sind nur für die Busabschlußwiderstände da.
Thomas


----------



## poppycock (8 September 2007)

*Da klinke ich mich gleich mal ein!*

Hallo,

ich habe den PC-Adapter (seriell nach MPI) 6ES7972-0CA23-0XA0 und stehe vor einem ähnlichen Problem.
Mein Rechner _(Gruß an thomass5)_ hat keine MPI-Schnittstelle onboard, darum wird demnächst der oben genannte PC-Adapter in den Rechner eingebaut und die MPI-Schnittstelle nach außen gelegt.
In der Siemens-Anleitung steht, dass der Adapter nur an Schnittstellen angeschlossen werden darf, welche 5Vdc *und* 24Vdc bereit stellen.
Das wäre der MPI-Anschluss an der SPS-CPU.

Da ich von der SPS-CPU mit einem Profibuskabel an den PC-Adapter gehe, fehlen mir die 24Vdc *sowie* die 5Vdc.
Der Profibusstecker auf der PC-Seite ist ein "Huckepackstecker", und dort möchte ich NUR die beiden Spannungen (nicht den Bus) von der SPS-CPU mit einem speziell gelöteten Kabel abgreifen.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das vorschriftsmäßig ist, aber sollte funktionieren.
Aber ich möchte auch wieder den CPU-Deckel verschließen können und müsste darum von der unbenutzten Profibus-Schnittstelle der SPS-CPU die Spannung abgreifen.
Gibt's da Einwände? Könnte man sich auch eine kleine Platine "bauen", die 24Vdc und 5Vdc anbietet? Wenn ja, sollte man das dann irgendwie galvanisch getrennt mit DC/DC-Wandlern aufbauen?

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## godi (8 September 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> nur zur info
> der netlink usb von deltalogic kann das.
> 
> er hat eine eigne spannungsversorgung über usb und kann somit auch an panels betrieben werden.


 
Jo Danke!
Nur leider habe ich den Siemens dreck und ich will mir keinen neuen Adapter kaufen.
Übrigends: Am OP73 funktioniert er am OP77B wiederum nicht!

Zu 24V:
Hat die MPI Schnittstelle auf den CPU's überhaupt einen Pin mit 24V belegt?
In der FAQ hab ich nur das gefunden.

godi


----------



## Gecht (9 September 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Hat die MPI Schnittstelle auf den CPU's überhaupt einen Pin mit 24V belegt?
> In der FAQ hab ich nur das gefunden.
> 
> godi




1:nc
2:24V Masse
3:B TxD/RxD-P
4:RTS_AS Handshake
5:0V
6:+5V
7:+24V
8:A TxD/RxD-N
9:RTS_PG Senderfreigabe


Hab das auch schon als Programmierschnitstelle für USB-Adapter mit einem Sub_D Adapter z.B. von Phönix so gemacht:

1:nc
 2:24V Masse (Netzteil)
 3:B TxD/RxD-P (vom Bus)
 4:nc
 5:0V (vom Bus)
 6:nc
 7:+24V (Netzteil)
 8:A TxD/RxD-N (vom Bus)
 9:nc


----------



## poppycock (9 September 2007)

Hallo godi!



godi schrieb:


> Ich habe einen USB MPI Adapter (6ES7 - 972-0CB20-0XA0) der die Spannungsversorgung von der MPI/DP Schnittstelle benötigt. Leider befindet sich nicht auf jeder MPI/DP Schnittstelle die 5V Spannungsversorgung.



In der Siemens-Beitragsnummer 20279422 ist folgender Satz zu finden:
_*Adapter der 2. Generation:*
 Der PC Adapter USB (Bestellnummer: 6ES7972-0CB20-0XA0) benötigt ausschließlich 24V an der MPI/DP-Schnittstelle._

Link zum kompletten Beitrag 20279422:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/20279422

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## knabi (10 September 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> nur zur info
> der netlink usb von deltalogic kann das.
> 
> er hat eine eigne spannungsversorgung über usb und kann somit auch an panels betrieben werden.


 
Kann der eigentlich auch das PPI-Protokoll für die S7-200?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (10 September 2007)

Denken Sie bitte daran, daß damit der USB Controller die tatsächliche Stromaufnahme des angeschlossenen Gerätes u.U. nicht mehr korrekt mitgeteilt bekommt. Ein USB Gerät meldet dem USB Controller des PCs an den er angeschlossen wird u.A. wieviel Strom maximal benötigt wird. Wenn Sie zusätzlich Strom abgreifen, könnte es im Extremfall zur Überlastung des Controllers kommen, da er dann zu vielen Geräten das Anmelden erlaubt.

In den meißten Fällen wird aber nichts passieren 

Das hier nur als Anmerkung für diejenigen, die den älteren Adapter der beide Spannungen benötigt, haben.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Markus (10 September 2007)

knabi schrieb:


> Kann der eigentlich auch das PPI-Protokoll für die S7-200?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger


 
ja kann er...


----------



## godi (10 September 2007)

Danke mal an alle!

Bei meinem Adapter funktioniert das nur mit den 24V.
Jetzt werde ich mir da mal einen Stecker basteln an den ich 24V legen kann und den Adapter damit Versorgen kann! :-D 

godi


----------



## Lazarus™ (23 September 2007)

Also den Adapter von Siemens habe ich bereits längst in die Entsorgung gegeben. Ich kann nur den Helmholz NetLink-Pro Ethernet empfehlen....
Dem kann man im Notfall dann auch 24VDC vom Netzteil geben, macht PPI/MPI und DP (sogar mit 12MBit)...  Und Last but not least: Er ist sauber verarbeitet...
Mehr braucht kein Mensch...

Dies ist jedoch nur meine eigene Meinung und basiert auf meinen pers. Erfahrungen mit haufenweise Adapterschrott, von RS232 bis Ethernet...

Kurz: Ich liebe mein Netlink-Pro


----------



## godi (23 September 2007)

Lazarus™ schrieb:


> Also den Adapter von Siemens habe ich bereits längst in die Entsorgung gegeben. Ich kann nur den Helmholz NetLink-Pro Ethernet empfehlen....
> Dem kann man im Notfall dann auch 24VDC vom Netzteil geben, macht PPI/MPI und DP (sogar mit 12MBit)... Und Last but not least: Er ist sauber verarbeitet...
> Mehr braucht kein Mensch...
> 
> ...


 

Hallo!

Den Siemensadapter hättest mir auch schenken können bevor du ihn entsorgt hättest! 

Ja das mag schon sein das der Netlink - Pro Adapter um einiges besser ist als der Siemens Adapter nur habe ich den jetzt und werde mir für mich privat keinen neuen kaufen.

godi


----------



## poppycock (24 September 2007)

Hallo!



Lazarus™ schrieb:


> Also den Adapter von Siemens habe ich bereits längst in die Entsorgung gegeben.



Ich war auch schon fast soweit, aber dennoch reicht mir nun nach einigen Problemen ein RS232-Adapter von Siemens für private Zwecke.
Der Siemens-Adapter hatte einen Aderbruch innerhalb des Gerätes (eins dieser feinen farbigen Adern zum Platinen-Anschlussstecker hin).
Habe ca. drei Tage gerätselt, warum ich keine Verbindung mit dem Adapter aufbauen konnte. Wer würde denn vermuten, dass im industriell hergestelltem Gerät der defekt liegt? Okay, will nicht schimpfen, aber es ist halt Siemens... 
Außerdem musste ich ein Adapterkabel anfertigen (Motherboard-10-Pol auf RS232-9-Pol) und dachte die ganze Zeit, dass daran mein Problem lag.

*Spannungseinspeisung des Adapters:
*Da ich nicht möchte, dass die Frontklappe der SPS-CPU immer geöffnet bleiben muss, wenn der MPI-Stecker gesteckt ist (habe zwei SPSen mittels MPI verbunden), habe ich die MPI-Leitung "nach draußen" verlängert und auf einen selbstgebauten Passive-Busconnector gesteckt.
Dort war nur eine 9 polige Buche draufgeschraubt, wo ich die Bussstecker hintereinander aufstecken konnte. Da ich einen Helmholz-Adapter benutzte, konnte ich diesen Adapter extern an 24V anschließen und brauchte deshalb nur einen passiven Busconnector.
---
Seitdem ich nun einen Siemens-RS232-MPI-Adapter in einen Computer eingebaut habe (nicht meckern, war die günstigste Lösung) und dieser die 24V und 5V über die eigene MPI-Leitung bezieht, musste ich einen Active-Busconnector bauen.
Diese Platine versorgt den Siemens-RS232-MPI-Adapter mit 24V und 5V.
Für den USB-Adapter reichen 24V und ich könnte mir den teuren DC-/DC-Wandler sparen, aber ich brauche halt für den MPI-RS232-Adapter neben den 24V auch 5V.

Laut Siemens ist es nicht erlaubt den MPI-Bus zu verlängern, aber ich denke, dass man im privaten Bereich sich nicht strikt daran halten muss, sofern man weiß, was man tut! 

Der Siemens-Adapter ist kein Ersatz für den Helmholz-Adapter, aber ich fände es zu schade den Helmholz-Adapter in den PC einzubauen, darum die Wahl auf den billigen, ähem, günstigen RS232-MPI-Adapter von Siemens! 

Anbei ein Bild von meinem selbstgebauten _Active-Busconnector_.
Der Profibus-Stecker ist die 2-Draht-Verlängerung vom MPI-Bus, der die beiden SPSen miteinander verbindet.
Der silberfarbene Stecker mit dem geschirmten Kabel geht zum PC, indem der Siemens-RS232-MPI-Adapter eingebaut ist. In diesem Kabel sind neben der A- und B-Leitung für den Bus noch zweimal zwei Adern für die 24V und 5V-Einspeisung.

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## insowa (26 Dezember 2008)

Wir haben in unserer Firma auch des öfteren dieses Problem.
Deshalb hat unser "Tüftler" mit einer 9-pol. Sub-D-Buchse und einem 9-pol. Sub-D-Stecker einen sog. Gender-Changer angefertigt, der alle 9 Pin´s 1:1 durchverdrahtet. An Pin 2 und Pin 7 wurde jeweils ein Stück Draht gelötet und auf der anderen Seite mit Aderendhülsen versehen. Wenn man diesen Adapter zwischen die Programmierbuchse und dem Programmieradapter steckt und Pin2 an 0V und Pin 7 an +24V klemmt, funktioniert dies einwandfrei.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## kermit (26 Dezember 2008)

sowas hab ich auch - allerdings hab ich vorsichtshalber die Pins 2 und 7 nicht duchverdrahtet, sondern führe die 24V nur Richtung Programmieradapter zu.


----------

